

Opera claims ex-employee took trade secrets to Mozilla, sues him for $3.4m - a_bonobo
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/29/opera-claims-former-employee-gave-away-trade-secrets-to-mozilla-sues-him-for-3-4m

======
lucb1e
Same URL but with 20 points instead of 7 and 11 comments instead of 0, please
use that one instead: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5625347>

~~~
RossM
The difference that a trailing slash makes on the url - perhaps needs to be
put into news.arc

